

Is the supply and demand crisis for RoR talent a deal breaker for companies?  - frangucc
http://heuristx.com/posts/58-is-the-supply-and-demand-crisis-for-ror-talent-becoming-a-deal-breaker-for-companies
The demand for Ruby on Rails talent has sky rocketed and it's very difficult to find talent. If you disagree, I'll pay you $5,000 dollars a head. For start-ups and corporations willing to embrace the technology, the decision to use RoR can be critical.&#60;p&#62;I began approaching well known Rails programmers via email the other day for my education technology company, asking if they knew of anyone interested in a job and as usual, I received a bunch of emails from people "frustrated and pist off."&#60;p&#62;My email went to the tune of: "Hello, was wondering if perhaps you know of anyone interested in working with a Rails based education technology company in Chicago. We're offering a really great package for both junior and senior level developers."&#60;p&#62;If companies are gridlocked and can't build the capabilities needed to innovate because they can't find Rails developers, why should companies continue to use it? I know of more than a dozen well funded start-ups who've actually decided not to use Ruby on Rails because of inability to find talent.&#60;p&#62;You would think those truly concerned with the adoption of the technology at industry would care a little more about companies looking to make hires and grow. I feel like this selfishness and willingness to embarrass companies trying to find talent is inconsistent with the principals of open source software, which thrive contingent upon their widespread adoption.&#60;p&#62;Even more concerning, it's not like we're offering chump-change for the position. We're actually coming in well above market rate, well over 100k, totally respecting the authority. So to those I've offended with a casual email requesting your help, please explain to me how businesses should proceed in their decision to adopt RoR and build out their capabilities.
======
andymoe
Hiring experienced generalists with some web development background is a
better approach. I would argue strong Javascript skills are more important
than ever having used RoRs even if RoRs is the primary stack you use. RoRs is
just not that difficult to learn and use.

